# Guntersville



## Tritonator (Jan 5, 2009)

I have work to do in G'ville the 3rd week of Feb and I am thinking about taking my boat with me and staying 2-3 days longer. Any insight as to what depths, conditions or baits to use? I have fished there before but only during the spring or summer.

Thanks!
T


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Any advice I'd be able to offer on that would be pure guess. I usually head over to www.bassresource.com when I have questions like that. They have a lot of good (and some not so good) articles, and some extremely knowledgeable guys on their forums.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I have never fished that lake but the word on the street (Bassmaster Magazine) is that crawfish color (red) rattletraps would be good to used to find the fish in that time of year. bill lewis or strike king red eye shad. Lipless baits are good to find fish quick and get a reaction strikes from them. Make sure you take your jigs with you. I have a feeling you will be using black and blue, and green pumpkin jigs.

Laters

by the way, I am so jealous, I read about G ville all the time

James :beer:


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I did some research and this is a tip for Lake G

There is a lot of hydrilla in that lake as you know. Take a rattle trap/lipless rattle bait of your chooseing (Red) Red Craw color and find the hydrilla. what ever your preference in lipless rattlebait. Make sure you use red though because Lake G is popular with Red Rattlebaits. This will work even in 45degree water temps. Let the rattletrap tick the tops of the hydrilla and even getting a little stuck, rip the rattletrap out of the hydrilla and keep it moving triggering reaction stikes.

If your riding around look for the coots(birds). They will be around the hydrilla because they feed on the stuff. The birds will be a quick locator for your hydrilla beds. If you have already been there you should know where some beds are. Good luck and Let us know how you do.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I grew up not far from Lake Guntersville, and have fished there many times. When it comes to bass, the advice others have given so far will probably be your best bet. I've always found rattletraps to be pretty effective.

My dad and I spent most of our time at Guntersville catfishing, and there are some big ones there. If you decide you'd like to spend some time doing that, I'd be happy to share with you some tips for getting on some channels, blues, and flatheads. Just PM me and let me know.

Good luck.


----------

